# Business Riders Rejoice? Okay, Uber, now add a Tip option!



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

If you're registered as an Uber rider, you probably saw this email (I got it this morning):

Subject: Business Riders Rejoice - Auto-Expense your Uber Rides
From: Uber <[email protected]> 
*Uber receipts now expensed automatically*

Expense reports are a pain - we agree - but now, receipts for the rides you take for work can be automatically sent to your expense provider. Simply link Concur, Certify or Chrome River with your business profile.

Visit "Settings" in the Uber app.
Tap "Business" in the Profiles section.
Tap "Expense Provider" and link with your Business Profile.
Keep riding and save time on expensing!
As a rider and a driver, I'm glad Uber is (finally) adding this feature. Anything that makes it easier for business riders to use Uber is good.

But, *as a business rider on an expense account, *I want Uber to put a tip option in the app (at least for business riders). My employer _expects _me to tip cab drivers on my company credit card. And _every cab's credit card payment system has a tip option._ That means riders don't have to worry about having cash or the correct change to leave a good tip. When I use cash, I either eat it or submit it for reimbursement.

C'mon, Uber. Even if you want to take your cut of the tip, just do it already. For business riders, at least.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

It's never going to happen so long as Travi K is running Uber.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

If you really want to receive tips, give up uber and driver for Crapids yellow cab or century cab. $3/ mile and split the fare and gas. No other expenses. Much better chance of receiving tips. Like greguzzi said, travee boy isn't going to allow a tip option. I don't know how anyone can drive for .70/mile. Uber will keep lowing the fare rate as long as people are willing to drive for them. Look around you. Detroit is 30cents/mile. It could easily happen in other places.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

secretadmirer said:


> Look around you. Detroit is 30cents/mile.


It's also 30¢ a minute there.

But I hear you.

And Travis will introduce the tipping option if and as soon as he decides it will increase the Uber bottom line.


----------

